# Parts Not Selling? Add Scantilly Clad Goils



## bricycle (Mar 31, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/381586684094?rmvSB=true


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 31, 2016)

Sex sells, speed kills!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 31, 2016)

ANYTHING GOES TODAY TO MAKE A SALE!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Its better than the ads featuring the meth'd up girlfriends or washed up strippers! V/r Shawn


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 1, 2016)

A very good good marketing approach indeed!!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 1, 2016)

The oldest trick in the book...


----------



## spoker (Apr 2, 2016)

speed and sex are both great


----------



## brassbusterpc (Apr 2, 2016)

Damn it's a pic I tought would be worth looking at.


----------

